# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Otros Productos y Servicios  Fabricación de tubos y filtros para pozos tubulares

## caponter

La perforación de pozos ha venido a ser una solución práctica y eficiente para obtener agua de los acuíferos y asegurar el abastecimiento por un largo tiempo. Industrias Nacionales de Metales SAC ubicada con una moderna planta en Villa El Salvador en la ciudad de Lima,provee con la fabricación de tubos ciegos y tubos filtros que son empleados por muchas empresas perforadoras de pozos por la garantía que tienen en su fabricación. Usted recibe una atención personalizada de su asesor comercial señor Carlos Aponte R. Solicite una cotización al celular 981943646 o al correo electrónico:caponter@hotmail.com
Estamos siempre dispuestos a negociar precios competitivos y plazos oportunos.Temas similares: PERFORACIÓN DE POZOS TUBULARES Artículo: Productores de mango piden fondos para rehabilitar pozos tubulares Artículo: Cerca de 400 pozos tubulares serán usados en Lambayeque para el agro Pozos tubulares  agrícolas e industriales Pozos tubulares  agrícolas e industriales

----------

